# Davetown Bank



## DaveInTheHat

I made a corner lot next to the speed shop for the bank. What I have in mind is a building made with large stone blocks and some fancy trim along the roof line. Maybe some sort of columns on the front. I'll see what happens as it comes together.








A highly technical mock up made from paper. I used this to get a visual on the overall size and shape.








I'm using high density polyurethane foam.








I cut a couple of strips the right height. Then cut a rabbet on all the strips so I can drop the roof in. Then I cut all the lengths and mitered the corners.








So, here's the pieces sitting together.
















The front door is going to be recessed behind an arch and I'm going to put arched windows on the street sides. The back will have a couple small windows and an entrance from the parking lot.
After I cut the windows and doors out I'm going to try doing some stuff with duct tape and bead blasting. I have no idea if its going to work or not. 
I cut some strips for the cornice and whatever ideas I come up with the trim.








Figured out the windows.








I used a 3/4" spade bit to drill out the round window over the entrance. I took my time measuring and getting the windows in the right place.








I got the all the openings cut out. I had a couple of slips with my Dremel tool. I'll have to patch them up with some Spackle. Its starting to look like something now.
















I covered all the walls with Duct Tape. I tried cutting some blocks out by measuring them. That didn't work. Too much measuring and stuff. The Duct Tape that I had didn't work ether. The glue would separate from the tape when I cut it. I looked at the roll and noticed that it had a date printed on the inside. 1994. Duh! So, I got a new roll of duct tape and started over again.








This plan worked good. I drew the block pattern out in Adobe Illustrator and printed it out. Then I spray glued the back of the paper and stuck on the Duct Tape.








I cut out the blocks and pulled the Duct Tape off from in between them.








I covered all the edges and the back side with tape. Then bead blasted the face of the walls. I used course glass beads at around 80 psi. When the paper was gone it seemed to be blasted deep enough. I used that as a guide.








Here's a close up of what it looks like. Only a few pieces of tape blew off. I think I can fix any boo-boos with some Spackle.








This is how it looks with the tape removed. 








I think it might take a while to pick off off the tape. This foam is about the same density as bass wood, so any kind of tool will leave a mark. Fingernail seems to work ok. Just sort of lift the edge and roll the tape off. 

I've haven't done this type of scratch build before, so I'm pretty much guess at how to do it. I think I made extra work for myself by cutting the windows and doors first. Having the empty spaces made cutting the blocks more difficult. Some of the blocks along the edge of the openings were really tiny and didn't have enough adhesive to stay on. Another thing I think I should have mitered the corners after I bead blasted too. Some of the thin edge might have gotten rounded over. I'm not too worried about that. I can ether patch it or cover it with a corner molding. 
I put a fresh piece of Duct Tape over the blasted parts and it pulled most of the little squares off. That was easy!
















I did a glue test.








None of the liquid glues worked. Epoxy totally failed. That surprised me. Elmers, Testors Tube, Tite Bond all worked pretty good. Aleene's Tacky Glue seems to be the strongest.
Now I'm going to patch a few of the bad spots. Mostly around the windows and along the edges where the walls fit together.
I did most of the patching while the walls were still apart. This pink Spackle is pretty cool. It turns white when it drys.








I set up my "hi-tech" building fixture.








I glued the walls together in sections. Then glued the sections together.
































Now that all the walls are together I think it might actually work. Next step is to patch some of the corners.
I got the trim finished and all the mistakes covered up.








Adding sills under the windows.








All the boo-boos and mismatched seams are fixed and now the bank is now in gray primer.








I used a slice of a file folder to figure out the pitch of the roof. I just kept cutting it down until it looked the way I wanted.








I can't remember the names of all the roof parts and different styles of them. (not real sure if I ever knew). I wasn't sure what to do with the ends so I decided to angle them.








File folder stuff again. The area around the tower part took some figuring out to make a pattern. I cut little pieces and taped them together. Seemed to work ok.








This is sorta what it's going to look like.








The roof took a while to fine tune and get it to fit right. I use a file folder to cover all the seams.








I air brushed the roof with Folk Art craft paint. I went for a weird sort of burgundy color. I'll paint the blocks by hand with a brush.


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow. Wow!! WOW!!!

Fabulous custom build, with an excellent stepwise description.

At first I coudln't figure out where you were going with the Duct Tape on the wall, and then suddenly, it all made sense!

Very convinicing architecture (corner entry, standing-seam metal roof, etc.), and very creative modeling execution.

My only suggestion for final paint color choices is that a standing seam roof like that -- and certainly its corner flashing pieces) would likely be made of copper, which would weather to a green patina (Statue of Liberty, etc.) over the years.

Please keep us posted ... this is excellent work!

TJ


----------



## xrunner

Thanks for sharing your techniques!


----------



## kursplat

very nice, that was a great how done it


----------



## jonyb

Wow..... I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I primed over the over-spray from painting the roof.










It took 3 light coats of Folk Art antique white to cover the primer. 










I use Adobe Illustrator to draw out the front door and printed it out on an index card.










It will be set back in the doorway. I think it might look ok. If it doesn't work I'll figure something else out.










The widows and door are all painted. Now I'm ready to start putting things together. 










The rest of the pictures are here: http://public.fotki.com/daveinthehat/davetown/davetown-bank/


----------



## tjcruiser

Looking fabulous.

Can you tell us the source of the window/door castings?

TJ


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Thanks. The windows are Tichy.

http://www.tichytraingroup.com/


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I got the windows in. I used Scotch Tape for the "glass". After I got the tape in I sprayed it with clear gloss. Worked out nice.










I'm not sure about adding more colors or weathering yet. 
Next I have to cobble together an ATM machine and a drive-thru.


----------



## tjcruiser

When do you go into kit production with that thing?!? 

(Looks GREAT!)


----------



## Kilian

Amazing! Love it and the colours.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Slow progress. I got the ATM finished. The drive-thru is in the works.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

The Drive-Thru is finished. Now I can get to work on the base.


----------



## tjcruiser

I hope the guy depositing his monthy payment on that flash car!

Drive through looks great ... realistic styling. Maybe some graphic(s), though ... "Drive Thru" sign, bank logo, etc.?

Oh ... and little black security cameras on the drive through and the ATM window, right?

TJ


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Thanks!
I'll be adding signs and stuff after I get it mounted on the base. I don't like having to worry about knocking the details off when I'm handling the building a lot.


----------



## xrunner

Great stuff.

Q: Do you put lights in your buildings?


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I haven't put any lights in my buildings, but I've thought about it.


----------



## steam chaser

I must say ,to me the structure ,with the arch windows, doors and stone has a church feel.That being said however,your work is inspiring,absolutely beautiful. great job , thanks for sharing. Don


----------



## manchesterjim

steam chaser said:


> I must say ,to me the structure ,with the arch windows, doors and stone has a church feel.


That "look" with the arched windows and such is VERY prototypical for New England. And I've seen it at older downtown banks in some parts of California too.

:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I had a lot going on lately and haven't had a lot of time at my bench. I got the base finished. Next thing is to get the building in place and start the landscaping.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

The building is now attached to the base.










I made the sign boxes.


----------



## Carl

Very nice


----------



## tjcruiser

FDIC Insured ?!?

Looks great!


----------



## Big Ed

Nice work for Davetown.:thumbsup:

Needs Old Glory sitting on top of the front peak?:thumbsup:

Thanks for taking the time to make the tutorial step by step post.
Excellent work. 

How did you come up with the ideal of the Lego blocks clamp ideal?
Is that a Dave original or did you see that somewhere?
Great ideal.:thumbsup:


----------



## xrunner

Looks great. Are the sign boxes going to be backlit?


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Thanks! I might put a flagpole up if I have room. The signs wont be lit.


----------



## Steel Ribbons

As a new person. Dave, I just watched your channel and all I could say is!
WOW! attension to detail craftsmanship!!!!

The inspired meter has just gone off the charts!!

Great work.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

A little more progress.


----------



## kingred58

As the "kids" say - That's sick!

Love the design and really appreciate the way you let us see your thought process and editing unfold with this build. Looks just like a bank near our house. Wish I had some money to make a deposit!

What'd you use for parking bumpers?

Kingred


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Thanks! The parking bumpers are strips of plastic that I scraped the edge to about a 45 degree angle and cut to length. I glued them down with clear silicone. Its a lot easier to clean off any mistakes after it dries.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Dave, I would personially not fix the "boo-boos" on the bank walls (bricks) as I think it add that old building character and gives that the bricks are starting to be weathered after years of being out in rain, snow, hail, ect, ect...if oyu get what I mean  looks great no matter what you do but just thought id chime in on that!! great work and whats the scale your working in?


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I only fixed the bad ones. Like where parts fit together and around the window openings.


----------



## tjcruiser

Dave,

Looking great!

Maybe add some wall-mounted light fixtures over the doors, ATM, etc. ?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Thanks. The lights are one of the details that I still need to add. There are still a bunch of little things that I have to do along with telephone poles, people and cars.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Lights for the front.




















Parking lot lights.


----------



## tjcruiser

Very impressive handiwork!


----------



## spoil9

Wow, very impressive! Did you have a general floor plan in mind when you built the walls or did you just build what looked good to you?


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I had an idea of the shape. I made the building to fit the space.


----------



## Carl

Wonderful modeling.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Here's the final pictures.























































Here's the link to all the pictures: http://public.fotki.com/daveinthehat/davetown/davetown-bank/

I put a slideshow on YouTube of the entire build: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_nXdkbCvCY&feature=plcp


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow, Dave ... that looks fabulous! Excellent follow-along thread / build project. The fnal placement with backdrop pics, cars, street signs and wiring, etc. looks very inviting ... nicely done!

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR

looks almost realistic!! very nice!


----------



## spoil9

Great job. I really like the rims on the cars and the ricer. Nice touch.


----------



## T-Man

I must live in a cave, actually the cellar. This is my first look at this thread.

Thanks Dave, it's a first class build. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the presentation. 

I know I have as much fiun in the showing as in the doing.


----------



## ponti

Great Job Dave! love the step by step build through


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's one great looking building! Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------

